# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript > گفتگو: مسابقه طراحی لوگو

## مریم آزادی

با سلام

خواهشمند است لوگوی پیشنهادی را دردو رنگ طوسی و نارنجی با مضموم یک مغازه (فروشگاه) فروش سیم کارت موبایل طراحی و به ایمیل ذیل ارسال نمایید.

به بهترین طرح به قید قره هدیه ای تقدیم خواهد شد

*projeh3@gmail.com


با تشکر
*

----------


## zavash85

سلام باشه شرکت میکنم

طراحی لوگو

----------

